# Hrawk's Homemade Chilli Sauce (HOT!)



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

One of my friends has been on my back about giving him my recipe for my home made chilli sauce.

I finally got around to making another batch today so time to write out the recipe. I thought I'd share it with you lot as well.

Be warned, this stuff is HOT ! It will burn on the way in and the way out.

Makes approx 3/4 liter


2 dozen Scotch Bonnet or Habanero Chillies
1 dozen hot baby chillies
1 large capsicum (bell pepper)
4 cloves of crushed garlic
1 medium or 2 small onions, finely diced
1 440g can of peach slices in natural juice
2 tablespoons of macadamia oil (olive oil is fine, but I like the nutty taste macadamia oil adds)
1/2 cup of white vinegar. I use white wine vinegar, some people prefer distilled
1 heaped table spoon of brown sugar
1 heaped table spoon of white sugar
1 teaspoon of black pepper corns
1/2 teaspoon of ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon of cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon of paprika
1 tablespoon of salt (adjust to taste)
Disposable gloves - VERY IMPORTANT

Prepare cooking area and PUT ON THOSE GLOVES - DO NOT TOUCH ANYTHING except the knife, chopping board or pan. If you don't and accidentally rub your eyes or take a 'bathroom' break, you're in for a world of hurt!
Remove chilli and capsicum stems, wash, halve and de seed (or leave the seeds in if you are extra brave)
Crush 4 cloves of garlic
Finely dice onion
In a medium to hot pan, add oil and saute onion, garlic and chilli for around 6-8 minutes, remove from heat and allow to cool
Add everything to the blender and blend until smooth. Some people like few chunky bits left but I like it nice and smooth
Taste test and add more salt if required
Pour into sterilized bottles or jars and refrigerate 

This will keep up to 6 months if refrigerated. Rarely lasts me more than a month or two.

Great in stews, on fish, hot chicken wings or just to 'test your manhood' during your next drunken house party. A few drops to half a teaspoon is all most dishes will require for a HOT flavor

You can use peaches in syrup instead of natural juice, if so, leave out the white and brown sugar

For less pain, use less chillies or substitute jalapenos or similar

Mango slices may be substituted for peach

Add a few slices of pineapple if you like the heat without the burn

Substitute habanero chillies with Naga or Trinidads if you really have something to prove


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

hey, stuff looks like a typical Asain kitchen 

Try one of these, you'll never forget the taste.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

e~shot said:


> hey, stuff looks like a typical Asain kitchen
> 
> Try one of these, you'll never forget the taste.


That sounds awesome!

Here's my favorite chilli recipe of late. I substitute the green chilli and 1/4 cup of chilli powder with about a dozen habanero's.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/boilermaker-tailgate-chili/


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> That sounds awesome!
> 
> Here's my favorite chilli recipe of late. I substitute the green chilli and 1/4 cup of chilli powder with about a dozen habanero's.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/boilermaker-tailgate-chili/


Just saw the Boilermaker Tailgate Chili video. Oh man 1/2 cup of beer. now you take it all the means you can LOL.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds awesome!
> ...


I usually end up using a full can as I slow cook it for about 8-10 hours, and it looses a fair bit of moisture over that time.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this chilli sounds like you need to put a couple or so rolls of toilet paper in the freezer beforehand, just dont forget to grab them on the way to the throne. :rolling:

wish i could eat chilli like i used to, but heartburn has taken over my enjoyment of chilli :sorry: .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

To give you an idea, I would say this sauce is up around the 70,000 to 90,000 scolville units.

Certainly not up there with some of the boutique pain and suffering brands around.

To give you a compassion, the standard McIlhenny Co tobasco sauce, is around the 2500 scolville units mark.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Chilli, capsicum, onion and garlic ready for heat










Everything in the blender










Mmmmmm so smooth










Jared up and ready for consumption


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Imperial said:


> this chilli sounds like you need to put a couple or so rolls of toilet paper in the freezer beforehand, just dont forget to grab them on the way to the throne. :rolling:
> 
> wish i could eat chilli like i used to, but heartburn has taken over my enjoyment of chilli :sorry: .


Tomorrow morning is not going to be particularly fun for me, as I've already eaten a few table spoons of this stuff while getting the salt content right.

I ended up adding just over half a table spoon of extra salt.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

If it has favor with the heat it could be good for me.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

orcrender said:


> If it has favor with the heat it could be good for me.


I'd like to think so. The first thing you notice is the sweet fruity taste of the peaches and white wine vinegar followed by a rising heat that tapers off to a nutty garlic aftertaste.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

hmmmmm thanks again


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

So......

Did any of you girls every try this out ?


----------

